# X-Rite C5 Calibartion Package



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

If you are looking into trying you hand at calibration..check this out.

I just found this X-Rite C5 probe with CalMAN Package at curtpalme.com
Seems to be function wise between the D2 and the i1 Pro
Looks really good for the price.....look at the writeup on it.

RayJr

MOD...if you could..please correct the title...Calibartion=Calibration.....I can not spell today


----------

